# Radeo checks information



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Radio checks are illegal on chanel 16. Use channel 27 in Pensacola for an automated check. Tow boat will welcome you and play back what you said asking for the radio check. 
I was out this morning and a boat was in distress talking with the CG. Three boats came in and asked for radeo checks on 16 during the conversation. Write the numbers 27 on top of your radio and use it for radio checks. They will start issuing tickets for using it.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I minitor 16 when I fish in my kayak and it is unbelievable how many people use ch16 for radio checks!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

How can they enforce it Sealark? If five boats on the Three Barges and one calls in for a radio check. How do they know who did it?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Reminds me of a story from Naval Aviator training.

A student pilot (SP) and instructor pilot (IP) were holding short of a runway doing last minute checks.

The SP is having a hard time with something. The IP asks on the intercom, "Are you ready to go yet?"

The SP thinking he is on the intercom, instead broadcasts on tower frequency for all to hear... "Sorry sir I am all FUCQED up back here..."

The Tower controller asks... "Aircraft making last transmission, say your call sign."

No response...

Again the Tower commands "Aircraft making that last transmission say your call sign..."

Nothing...

Again the tower asks, "Aircraft that cursed on this frequency identify yourself..."

Finally another aircraft on the frequency responds, "Tower, he said he was fucqued up, not STUPID..."

Jim


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

jim t said:


> Reminds me of a story from Naval Aviator training.
> 
> A student pilot (SP) and instructor pilot (IP) were holding short of a runway doing last minute checks.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: COOL Read!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Lol. Some new radios ( at least in the commercial world where I work) have a signal ID that they can track.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You are correct all the new vhf radios have it. Why question, how will they tell. God damn you may be in distress when some jackleg starts asking for a RC. Besides you get to hear your voice on the playback.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sealark said:


> You are correct all the new vhf radios have it. Why question, how will they tell. God damn you may be in distress when some jackleg starts asking for a RC. Besides you get to hear your voice on the playback.


Just going to take time for people to get the word out just like your original post did. Thanks sealark. :thumbup:

This type of thing will eventually spread throughout the boating community and be the norm. I heard the CG confirming the radio checks last week. They would not mention to the boater about the other channel or anything. Sooooo who's getting the word out to boaters?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I work week on/week off ...80+ hours when I'm on shift. I lways have a vhf on me. You would not believe the bullshit I hear on channel 16.

On the weekends I'll hear coastguard sector mobile issue many warnings along the lines of "channel 16 is or hailing and distress only, all conversations are to be conducted on a working channel. Radio checks are to be conducted on channel 27. This is CG sector mobile, monitoring and recording channel 16, out."



I agree with Sealark. Even something so small coyld save someone.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------

